
Woman dies after being hit by electric bike in London - camtarn
https://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/2018/sep/12/woman-dies-after-hit-and-run-involving-electric-bike-in-london
======
lifeisstillgood
This is clearly a tragedy for the woman and her family. Our thoughts are of
course with them first.

reading the article I am wondering why it is news that it is an e-bike and not
"just" a bike. This feels like a Telegraph style move for the Guardian, and an
odd move (I would have thought ebikes were Gruniads thing)

It would be worth waiting for the coroners report to see if the e-bike made a
difference (weight of batteries, collided with the motor instead of 150 lb of
cyclist)

For some balance worth looking at figures for deaths by cycle and car - see
below:

(3 pedestrian killed by cycles, 300+ by cars)

That's one a day. Holy moly we should put concrete walls up instead of kerbs.

[https://www.cyclinguk.org/campaigning/views-and-
briefings/pe...](https://www.cyclinguk.org/campaigning/views-and-
briefings/pedestrians)

------
sevensor
And previously, a woman was killed by a man on a fixed-gear bicycle:
[https://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2017/sep/18/cyclist...](https://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2017/sep/18/cyclist-
charlie-alliston-jailed-for-18-months-over-death-of-pedestrian)

And let's not forget that death by automobile is so common as to be a
statistic rather than an individual tragedy.

